# Over clock my CPU



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok so I want to overclock my CPU

I've just installed a new CPU Heatsink
OCZ Vendetta
just like this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202008

My temps wre idling at 42C with my stock CPU
now they Idle at 34-35C with the new CPU Heatsink
and I used arctic silver 5 for my thermal compound so the temps may go down even more

I have a AMD 6000+ Windsor socket 125w dual core @ 3.ghz x 2

I was wondering if you could give me the know how to do this

I have already overclocked my GTX 260 by 20% so there's extra power being used there
and I have a Corsair 750w PSU
2 x2 (4 gigs total) gigs Patriot Ram at 5 5 5 15 timings


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

thought'd post a picture of my computer
http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43789&d=1235103031


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Nice Rig Mac


I hate to rain on your parade but your Cpu is pretty much drained at stock speed .......your cpu came from the days when AMD was reeling from a body blow called Core 2D Intel ........... it tried to quell the storm by hitting the streets with a 3.0ghz dual core cpu but in order to do so they squeezed all the juice a 90nm cpu can deliver


if you want to play alittle >>>>>.(dont expect to see much performance gain ) 

you will need to set your cpu jumper free configuration to MANUAL to see these options

you can raise your CPU host frequency to 215 (its at 200 stock) 

cpu multiplier = 15X

cpu voltage to 1.40 volts



then run orthos for atleast two hours ........ if your temps dont exceed 65C 

then try 220 and test again ........... if you pass 225 .......... that will "milk" the cow for sure !


keep us posted ...............
Raise your memory voltage (Vdimm) to 1.85 volts or maybe 1.9 volts


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

will do and I'll keep ya posted

I'll post my CPUZ and Coretemp after


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I raised my V core to 1.4 buts ishowing up as 1.28 or something
and I put my ram at 1.9v

I guess its fine but this has only been 10 minutes or 5 minutes after


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looking good to me


if you look in your core temp screen shot ............. you will see your CPU VID is 1.35

you can crank up the voltages in the bios until you get close to that 1.35Volts in the cpu-z screenshot ......... where you see you are 1.28 volt now 

I personally would leave a dabble of room ........... stop when cpu-z says you are at 1.30volts or 1.32 volts 

as long as your stress temps dont exceed 65C .......... you will be fine ...........


knock em dead


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your ram still has more room for added voltage ....... thats a plus as you look for the "end" of your overclock


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

stress temps? using prime95?

and crank up the voltage to like 1.6 or something and the actual votage will be 1.32 or soemthing?

ok I'm gonna run Prime 95 later on today when I'm out or something but first some more fiddling with my bios

thanks for tip

I just started running Prime 95 and with the highest settings in prime 95 my old idle temps are my new full load temps

full load around 43C

gonna amp it up to 225mhz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont use any more juice than needed on the cpu ............. 1.45 in the bios would be my personal max ........... some have gone to 1.5 but I am not a fan of that much 

by the sounds of your expereinces thus far ............ 225 should be do-able 

you may have to reduce your HTT multiplier to 4X (it usually defaults to 5X) when you go to 225


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

will reducing the HTT (hyper transport thingy i guess) affect performance at all

I've changed it to 1.45
maybe something around 1.425 is better?

so in CPU-Z it reads 1.312v and 1.328v

I'll post back if any changes arise and with the test results of prime 95 when I go to sleep

I'm gonna leave it a 223mhz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

HTT lower does not lower performance ............... it requires adjustment as the FSB changes to keep in harmony with all aspects of the system


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

so leaving my CPU at 220mhz is probably the best bet?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would try 225 at HTT 4X with volts at 1.40 and check it with prime 95 or orthos


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I changed the bios to V to 1.425 and it says 1.3 in CPU-Z on the dot

do you think 225 is the limit? can I get around 3.4 or 3.5ghz?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

got a random BSOD with these settings

1.425v
HTT @ 4x
225mhz
15x multiplier

so for now until

im leaving it on

1.425
HTT @ 5x
220mhz
15x multiplier


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your call


but if you get itchy ............ I am confident 1.45 in the bios would finish the 225mhz 

and bump the ram to 2.0 volts


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

really so its the higher voltage eh

ok I think I've got the itch ohh man why do I lawys want everything to go as fast as possible?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Mcninjaguy said:


> really so its the higher voltage eh
> 
> ok I think I've got the itch ohh man why do I lawys want everything to go as fast as possible?





you find a cure for that ............... save some for me, ok ? :laugh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Done

Ram @ 2v

[email protected] 4x
CPU 1.45v


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looks good to me ............... I personally would call that "The End"


dont forget to "prove" it stable with a minimum of 2 hours in orthos or prime 95 for dual cores ................... verify temps dont exceed 65C during cpu stress

just booting into windows is a far cry from being "proven stable"


enjoy ....................


then let us know if you see any improvement while gaming ?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

will post back with prime 95 results


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok so I ran Prime 95 for 8 hrs but only after 1 hr into one of the cores got a fatal error and the test stopped for only that one core, the other core continued for the whole time with no errors

I saw no temp above 47C ( I was up for the first hour of the test )


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try one more small increase in voltage ........ like 1.46 or *1.47 *in the bios you are very close 


you may have to add a little bump to your NB (north bridge) voltage ......... but first you will need to do some google searching to find what is stock NB voltage then add a pinch for stability ........ generally its add +.01 

if you are lucky your bios might be set up that way ......... in the NB options ...... for add .01volt

you are very close and I would have to say its do-able >>>>>>>>. but no further than where you are now @ 225


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I found nothing to do with my NB in my bios 
I did up the voltage to 1.45 for my CPU/Chipset Voltage to 1.45 from 1.4

and I'm gonna amp up the voltage to to whatever it is 1.475 or something in the bios

Edit: changed the Core voltage to 1.465


----------

